# mousetraps......



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

This is pretty funny, I thought there were rats or mice in my house but they were chipmunks, i've caught 3 today..........odd?
O and what do I do with them after they have their necks broken(i normally would throw them out)but i was wondering if i could make pelts of of em'?


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

(USDA beef commercial voice) Chipmunk its whats for supper! (USDA beef commercial voice)


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

You'd have to work the pelts in your hands instead of on a stretcher, and overall, the effort isn't worth it for such a small hide unless you just really, really want one...


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I skinned and stretched a 13 stripe ground squirrel for a friend who shot him with his longbow on a traditional archery weekend twenty-odd years ago. He still has it, and says it's his most treasured trophy from over forty years in archery. I say skin 'em and boil the skulls. Good hunting, Burl


----------



## Bo (Aug 16, 2006)

i would its good practice but waste of pacentce 
(i cant spell that) :lol:  :roll:  uke: :withstupid:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> pacentce


patience?


----------



## pack999 (Jun 9, 2006)

remmington didnt me and you have a discussion about spelling once?


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Once upon a time, Yes.


----------

